

Show HN: We built a Chrome extension to use J/K to navigate popular sites - flavio87
http://jknavigator.org

======
cargo8
Sounds like Vimium, but with interactions for popular sites built in.

~~~
thomas-st
It's faster and easier to use than Vimium for common use cases as there is no
need to enter a two digit link code to open a link.

------
danielrm26
You could also use the Vimium extension that already exists:
<http://vimium.github.com/>

------
yonran
Great work! I made a similar extension a few months ago but only for
Craigslist (<https://github.com/yonran/craigslist-shortcuts>), but it’s great
that your one works on many different websites. I still prefer simply focusing
the link instead of also adding a background-color, though.

~~~
lucasvo
I think the focus is not enough, though I have to say it also took me some
time to get used to the pink. We could actually make that into a pretty easy
setting... Maybe I'll do it sometime when the pink pisses me off too much.

------
chetan51
Looks great!

An alternative interface for navigating links with your keyboard in Chrome is
DeadMouse: <http://chetan51.github.com/deadmouse/>

With it, you can simply start typing out the text of any link you see on the
page to go to it.

~~~
thomas-st
Just tried it out. This extension "highlights" the links in the most annoying
way possible I've seen since the introduction of the blink tag :). Looks like
it also could conflict with many sites if they use shortcuts. Are you using
this extension on a regular basis?

------
dhucerbin
I'm using gleebox[1]. It has "ESP visions" - you define selector for elements
on certain website whic are tab-able. You can also hit 'g' and write text of
link/alt of image and that element would be highlighted. [1]
<http://thegleebox.com/>

------
auwero
Indispensable comment about Opera having fully customizable page and browser
keyboard navigation that works with every site built in since prehistorical
ages (in Chrome timeline 8-). <http://imgur.com/I2Vpk>

------
pssdbt
When I try to make an entry for 'hackerne.ws' (using same selector as
news.ycombinator) it saves but then resets the regex after I visit the site
and it doesn't work. Any ideas? Otherwise, I'm a fan - will keep using.

------
sharon2012
Help me understand this ⌘ + return. This "⌘".....don't know it? explain
more...cant be able to open a new in a new tab using that short cut

~~~
thomas-st
It's the command key on the Mac and the control key on Windows. What OS are
you using?

~~~
sharon2012
Thanks so much. It has worked. I am using windows 7. May be developers of this
application should consider simply including the full words.

------
irinai13
I especially like using this on FB. It allows me to efficiently go through
every post without missing any. Much better than scrolling!

------
davorak
This worked for me in the main page of hacker news, but I could not get it to
work for moving between comments.

------
philfreo
All good, except I hate the pink. You should make the CSS customizable in
Options.

------
tomazstolfa
+1

Google results get a new dimension. Same for Reddit.

~~~
what_ever
You should check out <http://redditenhancementsuite.com/>. I wish there was
something similar Hacker News, or there is?

------
Tyr42
Err, is there any way to get to the comments in HN?

~~~
thomas-st
Currently you have to hit tab three times to highlight the comments link, then
press return. Not ideal, but should still be faster than having to use the
mouse.

~~~
Tyr42
It'd be great to just steal opera's shift arrows to move to the next link in
that direction on screen. (or hjkl)

------
jvrossb
I use this to browse HN, it's great.

